# CPU Geschwindigkeit 350MHz und das wars!



## pitnet (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

  ich habe ein Problem mit einem etwas älteren Board MSI5169 bis 550MHz.
  Ich habe es ersteigert, weil es ein Freund für ein medizinisches Gerät braucht.
  Nun habe ich die Jamper ordnungsgemäß nach  Herstellerangaben für eine funktionierende 500Mhz CPU gesteckt.
  Auf 500MHz ( 100MHz x5) Doch beim Hochfahren wird nur 350MHz angezeigt.
  Ich habs mit einer 450MHz und einer 400MHz CPU probiert. Jedesmal wird 350MHz angezeigt.
  Ob das Board ne Macke hat? Ich soll es auf eigenes Risiko zurückschicken. Wenn nichts am Board wäre, müßte ich löhnen.
  Hat einer eine Idee was das sein kann?
  Im Bios habe ich überall nachgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden.
  Der Chipsatz besteht aus den IC´s VIA  VT82C598MVP  und VT82C586B.
  Zur Ergänzung sei gesagt, daß das Board einwandfrei läuft. Aber eben nur mit 350MHz. Sehr komisch.
  Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir Jemand einen Rat geben könnte.

  Schonmal Dank Pitnet


----------



## fred31 (22. Februar 2005)

AMD oder Pentium?


----------



## RealPax (22. Februar 2005)

Jetzt nur mal auf verdacht, wie währe es mti einem BIOS Update.


----------



## pitnet (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo Fred31,

 also ich hab die Einstellungen nach den Manualeangaben eingestellt.
 Und zwar für Soket 7 den AMD K6-2 400MHz / 450MHz und  500MHz.
 Alle drei CPU´s wurden entsprechend der Vorgabe gejampert.
 Auch auf dem Board sind die Tabellen für die Jampereinstellung aufgedruckt gewesen.
 Also danach waren die Geschwindigkeit und Spannung klar richtig eingestellt.
 Dennoch immer nur 350MHz.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Das Board spielte ja auch, aber eben nur mit den 350MHz!
 Die CPU´s habe ich auf einem anderen Board probiert. Tadellos gelaufen.


----------



## pitnet (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo RealPax,

  das Board wurde verkauft mit dem Hinweis bis 550MHz tauglich.
  Ich ging davon aus , daß das Bios das ab kann.
  Aber wenn´s nicht anders geht, werde ich wohl ein Update machen. Obwohl mir immer etwas mulmig dabei ist.


----------



## fred31 (22. Februar 2005)

Nimm kein Beta-BIOS - ausser Du musst es (ich kann da von Erfahrungen berichten. Win2k und ein P2B Board von ASUS und serielle Schnittstellen, die nicht mehr erkannt werden wollen....).


----------



## pitnet (22. Februar 2005)

Also das Board ist von 1999.
   Ich denke, daß bei den Biosupdate´s keine Betaversionen mehr dabei sind.
   Werde aber darauf achten.
   Was mir auffällt, daß in dem Manuell die Jumperstellungen für den AMD K6-2
   nur bis 350MHz aber die Variationen der Manualetabelle bis 550MHz möglich sind. 
   Das ist doch ein Widerspruch. 
   Ich nehme bald an, daß das Board nur für 350MHz ausgelegt ist.
   Eventuell durch ein Biosupdate auf höhre Geschwindigkeiten gebracht werden kann.
   Habe die Biosupdate´s angeschaut. Also ein davon ist für den Boardtyp
   MS5169 Vers.2.1 da, mit dem man auf 450MHZ erhöhen kann.
   So verstehe ich die Biosbeschreibung.
   Aber von 550MHz ist nichts zu sehen.
   Das Bord wurde aber so verkauft, als ob es diese Geschwindigkeit ab kann.


----------



## fred31 (22. Februar 2005)

Hoho! Sag das nicht! Ich betreue 2 Rechner die beide mit ASUS-Beta-BIOS laufen, weil die die höchste Nummer haben und sonst was nicht tut.

Wo hast Du das Board denn gekauft? Ich meine wenn es der Hersteller nicht def. sagt hat Dein Verkäufer ganz klar ne Falschaussage gemacht


----------



## pitnet (22. Februar 2005)

Hi Fred,

 das glaube ich auch.
 Ich habe es bei Ebay ersteigert.
 Der Verkäufer sagt, ich solls zuschicken, wenn stimmt tauscht er es um. Wenn es sich um keinen Fehler handelt, dann soll ich 25,00€ bezahlen. Mit Porto wirds dann noch mehr.
 Wie die kenne, spielen die geschwind ein anderes Update drauf und wollen Geld.
 So wie ausschaut, kann das Board aber tatsächlich keine 550MMhz.
 Somit muß er mir Ersatz auf seine Kosten geben.
 Aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.
 Danke noch mal für deine/euere Hilfe


----------



## fred31 (22. Februar 2005)

ich drück mal die Daumen!


----------

